# Smoked Cooper-N-Bacon



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 13, 2013)

Im trying this. A friend of mine made some this way.

Cooper and bacon.













ascoop.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 13, 2013






Cube the cooper in 1" cubes. Put in microwave safe bowl for 2 mins, stir and nuke again for 1 min. Continue until melted. Add bacon when all melted.













ascoop1.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 13, 2013






You did have your molds all lined with clear wrap?













ascoop2.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 13, 2013






Press melted cooper into molds the best you can. Work fast as it starts to set up fast.













ascoop3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 13, 2013


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 13, 2013)

Cooled and taken out of the mold.













ascoop4.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Nov 13, 2013


----------



## driedstick (Nov 14, 2013)

That looks great, very nice Idea. Will have to give it a try. I know it is all experiment, but how much bacon to how much cheese did you use on this batch??


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 14, 2013)

That looks good! I had to Google Cooper...lol.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 14, 2013)

driedstick said:


> That looks great, very nice Idea. Will have to give it a try. I know it is all experiment, but how much bacon to how much cheese did you use on this batch??


Bout 1.5 lbs of cheese and 6 slices of bacon.


----------

